# Clen/T3/Arimedex/Nolvadex Stack



## gnc1304 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I am 5'9" 220 at the moment I;ve been working out for 5 years seriously.  I was in really good shape til about 2 years ago when I got shot in my leg and couldnt work out for a while, and for those wondering  I am in the Army.  Anyways I went from 195 to 235, then from 230 to 200 still bulky to now 220 still bulky. And now I am trying to get shredded to an about 180 lbs. I have always plateau at 195 and I am not worried about losing muscle mass becuase I am quite bulky now.  I have about 16% BF last time checked which was March, 2010.  I have taken clen before and I know the magics of it, and know how to dosage it to my comfort level.  T3 is new to me alongside arimedex and nolvadex but heard great things about them.  I have a few ways to stack it but I would love to hear opinions from everyone else. BTW I am 26 years old.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome, and thank you for your services.

If your goal is to get shredded, you can do that easily with diet and cardio.  If you feel the need to add that "edge" T3 and clen would be fine.  T3 at 50-75mcgs daily for several months would be fine.

Can you explain the adex and nolva comment?  What do you plan on doing with those?


----------



## gnc1304 (Aug 13, 2010)

Well I was sitting on a plane with an IFBB Pro and he told me for the upmost best result that stack would be ideal for me. Dieting is hard here in Afghanistan is pretty much you get what you get but breakfast is perfect boiled eggs, oatmeal etc.. I am doing cardio 3 times a week for 60 minutes each session, I mean i am losing weight but the shreddedness is what I am looking for. I also read a lot of posts with guys adding winstrol? I know some guys that take it but they stack it with deca etc.

Oh and thank you.


----------



## letsgetbig (Aug 13, 2010)

like thunder said good advice there, winny is for drying out not shredding fat.  take some t-3 and clen maybe greet tea, and a over the counter fat burner or what about a  ECA stack..


----------



## gnc1304 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will do a clen/t3 and on the off weeks from clen ill do a E/C/A stack. I appreciate the help gentleman.


----------



## Grozny (Aug 14, 2010)

imo stay away from UG clen or t3, if some of compound are slightly overdosed like t3 u will be screw for the rest of your life on thyroid hormones  be safe go with human grade gear when u take t3/t4 or clen


----------



## gnc1304 (Aug 14, 2010)

Grozny said:


> imo stay away from UG clen or t3, if some of compound are slightly overdosed like t3 u will be screw for the rest of your life on thyroid hormones  be safe go with human grade gear when u take t3/t4 or clen


 

Hey I appreciate that, I have heard Underground Gear messed some people up before, HGG seems to be 100% legit so thanks again .


----------



## Grozny (Aug 15, 2010)

gnc1304 said:


> Hey I appreciate that, I have heard Underground Gear messed some people up before, HGG seems to be 100% legit so thanks again .



no probs mate  go with HG gear when u take t3/t4 or clen. cuz its impossible for UG labs to produce small strength of tabs like a 0.04mcg


----------



## gnc1304 (Aug 15, 2010)

If could have some feedback on these brands for clen and t3. Thanks guys.

Product name: Tiromel - T3
Producer: ABDI Ibrahim
Contains: L-Triiodotironin Sodyum(T3) 25mcg


Product name: Clenodex (Clenbuterol)
Producer: Sciroxx
Contains: Clenbuterol HCL 40mcg

There is also a company named Cinfa Spain and Biochem Pharmaceutical Industries, what about those?


----------



## bigpapabuff (Aug 17, 2010)

definitely go with diet and cardio, maybe add some theromogenics like clen or t3.


----------



## popolklkp (Sep 7, 2010)

*Tommy L*

I ordered the Dr Max Powers Anabolic Stack and recieved my package 2days later on a Saturday.. I started the cycle on sunday and i started see results as i kept going... 
But i stacked it with T3, but over all I was Increasing my dumb-bells flat bench by 10's each week, Basically i stated on 75 pushin and now i'm doing 100's so i would have to say that I'm satisfied with the product!!!!


----------



## XYZ (Sep 7, 2010)

Grozny said:


> imo stay away from UG clen or t3,* if some of compound are slightly overdosed like t3 u will be screw for the rest of your life on thyroid hormones*  be safe go with human grade gear when u take t3/t4 or clen


 
Where did this information come from, can you please post the study?

You also contridicted yourself here.  First you state that if T3 is slightly overdosed then your thyroid will be screwed for life, then you state thet only human grade T3 is safe......which is it?  All T3 or no T3? Human grade or UG?

T3 is T3 and an "overdose" isn't going to be problematic IF the user knows how to taper off of it.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 7, 2010)

I understand clen (fat burner), T3 ( protein synthsiser,fat burner) Arimedex ( free test increase and water retention) lost me with the nolvadex ?
As far as the T3 issue. There was a time I was scared to death of that compound due to the same things I've read in this thread. High dose and LONG term high dose abuse can lead the thyroid shutdown. Later as I experimented with it I've found it's not that complicated or even dangerous with common sense use. I've personally gone as high as 150mcg for 5 weeks with no problems.I've used UGL T3 and found it to be fine, but again that may have just been my experience. Also proper PCT for thyroid would be Gugglesterone. I have also read reports that state low dose T3 can be used year round. I also found Triacana is just as good as T3 but a more "forgive'n " compound.Once again I'm not suggest'n anything for anyone, I just enjoy discussion's bout compounds I know bout and am always look'n to learn more.

Peace and Love


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 8, 2010)

CT said:


> Welcome, and thank you for your services.
> 
> If your goal is to get shredded, you can do that easily with diet and cardio.  If you feel the need to add that "edge" T3 and clen would be fine.  T3 at 50-75mcgs daily for several months would be fine.
> 
> Can you explain the adex and nolva comment?  What do you plan on doing with those?



x 2  adex and nolva are for post cycle and i don't think you ran AAS right?


----------



## unclem (Sep 8, 2010)

gnc1304 said:


> If could have some feedback on these brands for clen and t3. Thanks guys.
> 
> Product name: Tiromel - T3
> Producer: ABDI Ibrahim
> ...


 
 ive used tiromel its hg t3 its very good. clen i use oxyflux which is good and hg also.


----------



## 1mudman (Sep 8, 2010)

T3 and Green Tea, you will be wired enough on these two. I dont think I could stand the Clen with the T3.  I had been on phentermine for 6 months and started T3. I had hell trying to bring the T3 dosage up and give up the phentermine. Once I got to 50mcgs I can of leveled out and was able to go to 75mcgs without any problems.  Started making a pot of Green Tea with 8 green tea and 2 pekoe for flavor. Drink it over ice about 2 big glasses and sip on a 3rd one till noon and you will be going pretty good. Lost 2.5% bf in 15 days and brought my calories up from 1800 to 3000 after starting the T3.  You will need at least anavar or winny with some test to keep from losing muscle as your metabolism will be in high gear and will not be picky about what it burns for fuel is there are no aas involved.


----------

